# Wiring Diagrams



## racrabtree (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have just purchase a renault master minibus and am in the process of converting to an MH. Can anyone point me in the direction of any wiring diagrams (examples of) so that i can get the basics in my head ?

any other useful conversion sits would help

cheers

Richard


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Start here 
http://www.motts.org/SPLIT CHARGING SYSTEM.htm

Then have a browse around the site for other motorhome related bits and bobs.

Clive


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

hi have a look at peter russek publications they may be able to help

regards steve


----------



## racrabtree (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply Clive, thats excellent...

any other resources you could recommend for the build ?

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I used to have an Adria Vision which is built on the Renault Master, I did have a complete wiring diagram both for the Base Unit (Master) and also the Living area, I will try and find it out for you but if you can get someone with an Adria to email Adria they will forward them a copy by email no problem.

Whilst on subject, I also have a spare EBL unit which is brand new still in box, it is an EBL 226 which Adria use on their units, The cost price is over £600, I have it advertized at £300.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

racrabtree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just purchase a renault master minibus and am in the process of converting to an MH. Can anyone point me in the direction of any wiring diagrams (examples of) so that i can get the basics in my head ?
> 
> ...


Richard,

You may be interested in the Self Build Motor Caravanners Club ( SBMCC ) for 'self build' topics.

I own the 'RenaultMaster-List at yahoogroups This is a free mail list for Renault Master owners and enthusiasts .... it is nothing to do with motorhomes or self building but for the base vehicles. It *is* mainly for the pre-1998 original 'proper' Masters  but owners of later ones are welcome.... not many there though.

Harvey


----------

